# r34 gtr insurance inc. trackdays



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

anyone know of an insurance company that offer this? im with competiton car insurance however i need to pay extra for trackdays, and i want a policy that includes one or two a year, then a fixed prem extra per trackday :squintdan


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Greenlight do it I believe. However, I don't know if they do agreed value and/or like for like replacement road policies.

Do a search, there are others that have been mentioned on here recently.

When you leave CCI, tell them why you are leaving. I will be looking for a policy elsewhere for the same reason.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Apprently Herts Insurance (HIC) do this...

A few of my mates (Scoobys & Evos) and some members on here have policies with them.

Never seen the small print personally tho....and I dont know if they do agreed value/like for like replacements.


----------

